# von dd image booten?



## klanawagna (26. November 2010)

Hi leute! 

Ich habe einen Thinclient auf debian basis, von dem hab ich ein Image über dd gezogen. Jetzt will ich von einem USB-Stick booten, der das Image drauf hat. Problem: er lädt die erste Grubdatei (Grub_) zeigt er an, weiter kommt er nicht. 

Wie fixe ich das?

lg
klanawagna


----------

